# cataraft



## resinj21 (Apr 9, 2015)

So I'm looking at getting a new cat currently have a trib 14x22. Looking for something a little bigger/better 15.5-16'x24". Would like a good all around cat overnights, day floats, fishing, and whitewater. Preferably more twords whitewater. Really like sotar and looking at the St and legend just not sure if the rocker is to much on the legend for non whitewater. My next choices wold be maravia 16x24 or aire jag. I've talked with sotar, maravia, and aire. Just looking for some extra input. I know there's a few threads on this seeing if there's anything new input. Thanks


----------



## dgoods (Jul 15, 2013)

For the versatile design good price excellent quality and excellent customer service it's pretty hard to beat an Aire Jag.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Real happy with my Sotar ST

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## jakebrown98 (Mar 4, 2008)

I love my 16' ST, but it only goes out once or twice a year--I have too many boats. I keep meaning to post it in the classifieds. You're pretty far from me, but if you're interested, let me know. It's in really good shape.


----------



## resinj21 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks ya ill let ya know but think youll be to far away. But thinking sotar


----------

